# EOS R hot pixels on long exposures



## LesC (Jul 30, 2020)

I find that when taking long exposures with my EOS R (anything from 30 secs to 4 minutes +) I get a lot more hot pixels than i ever did with my 6D MKII.

I appreciate that opening the RAWs in Photoshop or Lightroom removes the majority of them but still a nuisance. I wonder if this happens because mirrorless camera sensors heat up more than those on a dslr due to the focus method?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2020)

Sometimes you get a sensor with too many of them. Its one of the things that a person might want to check so he can return it. 

Post your settings and I'll try to duplicate them, I'm curious.

Have you tried mapping them out?


----------



## LesC (Aug 1, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sometimes you get a sensor with too many of them. Its one of the things that a person might want to check so he can return it.
> 
> Post your settings and I'll try to duplicate them, I'm curious.
> 
> Have you tried mapping them out?


 Thanks 

I've had the EOS R for a year or more so too late to return it and I didn't notice it until recently. However, possible because I've recently got a 27" 4K monitor so more easy to spot them! I'll have to look back on some long exposure's from my 6D MKII RAWs to see what they're like.

The settings I got the worst hot pixels on the other evening were ISO400, F16 on 3 or 4 minute exposures of a dark scene. A 30 sec exposure at iso 100 was much better with only a few hot pixels only visible at 100% and all were removed when opened in Photoshop ... I'm possibly being too picky 

I've not tried mapping them out; excuse my ignorance but how would i do that? I thought hot pixels appeared in different places anyway?

Not too bothered as I was expecting at some stage to trade it in for an R5 but waiting for real world reviews first!


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 3, 2020)

I had some hot pixels on my EOS R and after contacting canon about it, they advised me to send the camera in and have them mapped out through 'pixel compensation'. Mine might be a different case though as I had 3 or 4 that always appeared in the exact same spots... yours are different every time?


----------



## LesC (Aug 3, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> I had some hot pixels on my EOS R and after contacting canon about it, they advised me to send the camera in and have them mapped out through 'pixel compensation'. Mine might be a different case though as I had 3 or 4 that always appeared in the exact same spots... yours are different every time?


 
Mine will appear in the same place on a shoot but the next time I take some long exposures may be in a different place. I get a lot more than 3 or 4 but only on quite long exposures, not in regular shooting.


----------

